
How I streamline and “automate” giving one free mentoring session every day - NeilRamp
https://neilcocker.com/2020/09/09/how-i-streamline-and-automate-giving-one-free-mentoring-session-every-day/
======
NeilRamp
I've given nearly 100 free mentoring sessions over the last 5-6 months. I
realised early on that I had to be strict about the processes I used in order
for this not to become overwhelming, and to take over my own startup and
personal work.

This is the simple process I developed to ensure it never takes more than 1
hour a day of my time.

